# Interesting Paper on AP for cats



## kilo17 (Mar 8, 2013)

I know this has been touched on a few times here, but I read this paper and thought I would pass on the link to you. Although I was unimpressed with the study design and limitations, it further proved to me that the real talent lies here at this forum... Keith 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/22392535/Safe-Recovery-of-Platinum-From-Scrap-AUTO-CATALYTIC-CONVERTER


----------

